
VersionEye supports CocoaPods  - reiz
http://versioneye.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/versioneye-now-supports-cocoapods-2/
======
michaelmior
I've never tried VersionEye. They do seem to have the most comprehensive
language support of the tools I've tried, which is awesome. But am I correct
in understanding they don't support web hooks for running dependency checks
when you push to a GitHub repo?

~~~
reiz
We are currently working on exactly that. The idea is that we check your
dependencies every time you push to GitHub. Here is the current status of that
hook: [https://github.com/github/github-
services/pull/727](https://github.com/github/github-services/pull/727). I hope
to get it done next week.

~~~
michaelmior
Excellent! Looking forward to it :) I think the time-based checks are still
relevant as well. The way I see it, Webhooks track added or changed
dependencies during active development and the time-based checks make sure the
project doesn't get stale.

